

Y Combinator Companies to Watch - frankphilips
http://pandodaily.com/2012/08/01/eight-y-combinator-companies-to-watch/

======
jhuckestein
Pandodaily linkbait. There is nothing new or interesting in this article. It
mentions a few of the YC companies in this batch that already launched and
recycles various information about them. It wouldn't surprise me if some
companies were a bit put off by the description in that article, too.

I guess this year the Top X YC Companies posts start even before demo day...

~~~
frankphilips
FYI, I'm not part of any of the above listed companies. I just thought it was
an interesting article that's all. I've never even heard of some of these
companies until I read that article.

~~~
419
Sorry to go off topic.

Is there any particular reason you sign each comment with your name? I've
started noticing this trend recently and I can't wrap my head around why its
done.

------
cwilson
Very humbled to have Sponsorfied mentioned. I'd also like to point out that
while only 8 are mentioned here, there are many amazing teams in our class who
are hard at work for demo day and beyond. Looking forward to the world getting
to see them all.

------
veyron
How is PandoDaily making money?

~~~
younata
posting to hn probably accounts for much of their advertising revenue.

------
mattangriffel
I'm a big fan of Amicus. Smart team of guys and the non-profit space is
definitely ripe for disruption, even though less people focus on it because
it's not considered "sexy".

------
adebelov
The article mentions some of the already launched companies in YC S'12 batch.

There are many amazing companies that are yet to be announced, but I think the
article did a great job of shedding some light on what's happening in YC this
summer. An information that is usually kept secret until after Demo Day.

------
kml
Clever rocks!

~~~
dfriedmn
Great implementation solving a big problem.

------
ibdknox
unfortunately about 80% of the Light Table bit is wrong :(

